# how do I get 8GB more disc space to update Windows 10



## qckfox (Jun 15, 2013)

my Acer laptop has only 28GB of space and I am getting constant reminders (like every two hours sometimes more) to create disc space

All the Windows updates fail because it's saying it needs at least 8GB

I attatched a memory stick and put 5GB of videos photos, etc. on that and changed the settings so that all the temp files went to the memory stick and not to Acer (C: ) and deleted some apps

I also put stuff on OneDrive but it made no difference
The Acer (C: ) is still only 330MB away from being totally full and still all the updates are failing

how do I use the memory stick to free up some space it doesnt seem to have made any difference - its 28GB

would using an SD make any difference as oppose to a memory stick?

here is the model info
OS Name Microsoft Windows 10 Home
Version 10.0.15063
Build 15063
Other OS Description Not Available
OS Manufacturer Microsoft Corporation
System Name LAPTOP-94A56CH2
System Manufacturer Acer
System Model Aspire one 1-431
System Type x64-based PC System SKU AO1-431_106D_1.11

thanks for any suggestions


----------



## Lozzy-loz (Feb 5, 2010)

Have you tried the windows disk cleanup utility,there could easily be over 8gb of old updates that could be removed.There is also an option to clean old restore points.Make sure to click system files to clean as well.


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

64 bit windows 10 needs 20GB merely for the OS and what comes with it eg Edge, Store etc.
You will never successfully keep it running with updates etc on a 28GB capacity drive
Although I cannot find such a capacity on the general search for a Aspire one 1-431

Run disk cleanup checking all boxes and then run clean up system files on the same interface as the diskcleanup
That will create quite a bit more space

Follow as here please
https://support.microsoft.com/en-gb/help/4026616/windows-disk-cleanup-in-windows-10


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

You appear to have an *Acer Aspire One Cloudbook 14 AO1-431* model notebook which came with a 32 GB eMMC drive(28 GB actual capacity).

What's the exact SNID number and serial number on yours?

--------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## managed (May 24, 2003)

You can use this to see where the drive space is being used :-

https://www.jam-software.com/treesize_free/


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

My good colleague Flavallee has apparently found the answer for you
As he says a 32GB storage with 28GB useable

A device never meant for storing anything by way of personal data - more or less
As Acer says


> The Aspire One Cloudbook is an online-oriented Windows laptop that gets you into the cloud faster. A big bang in a small box, it's a highly portable device that keeps you productive with a super-fast wireless connection and a host of other features.With the Cloudbook, you get built-in solid-state storage, expandable using the SD card slot. Then, there's 1 TB more in the cloud with Microsoft's OneDrive2. Plus, with our Build Your Own Cloud technology you can set up additional private cloud storage


So in short that 5GB of videos and photos should never have been on that 32GB drive.
I think you just have to accept that your Acer is designed to run the OS, store your browsing history bookmarks etc and little else.


----------



## qckfox (Jun 15, 2013)

flavallee said:


> You appear to have an *Acer Aspire One Cloudbook 14 AO1-431* model notebook which came with a 32 GB eMMC drive(28 GB actual capacity).
> 
> What's the exact SNID number and serial number on yours?
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------------





flavallee said:


> You appear to have an *Acer Aspire One Cloudbook 14 AO1-431* model notebook which came with a 32 GB eMMC drive(28 GB actual capacity).
> 
> What's the exact SNID number and serial number on yours?
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------------


Hi thanks for the reply

It's not called cloud it's called OneDrive but for a home user like me it's very difficult to understand how to use - I'm under the impression there is trillions of GB of storage on it but there are no clear instructions anywhere that I have been able to understand to be able to use it - I have attempted to move stuff to it and there have been little green ticks appearing on the folders in the graphics but I don't know what that means and anyway it hasn't released any space on the laptop

I can't find the SNID number or the serial number


----------



## Triple6 (Dec 26, 2002)

No, your laptop is called an *Acer Aspire One Cloudbook, *OneDrive is an online(cloud) storage service. If you moved your stuff to the OneDrive folder on your laptop then it' still taking up space on the laptop even it has it synced to the cloud. OneDrive by default syncs or keeps a local copy of your files on the computer so that if you are not connected to the internet you can still access it. You can however choose to not sync the files to the laptop to free up that space. But unless you have 8GB or more in your OneDrive folder then that wont help. Honestly companies need to stop making super cheap devices that users think they want and make devices people actually need, that's something Apple does right, they don't make crappy hardware to compete with bottom feeders like Acer.


----------



## pkokkinis (Dec 19, 2003)

QuickFox, find your Downloads folder. It's in your Computer, C drive, look on the left side. Find it. It's there. Delete everything in it. Yes, everything. Empty your Trash. Download and run CCleaner. There you go.


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

Do not run CCleaner on Windows 10
At least not in default mode - you will very likely have problems
AND ON NO account run CCleaner registry cleaning aspect

YOU do NOT need CCleaner
W hat you need to do is as I explained regarding Disk Cleanup and System file cleanup
That is 100% Safe. Other options are not


----------



## qckfox (Jun 15, 2013)

pkokkinis said:


> QuickFox, find your Downloads folder. It's in your Computer, C drive, look on the left side. Find it. It's there. Delete everything in it. Yes, everything. Empty your Trash. Download and run CCleaner. There you go.


I can't see the downloads folder - could it be called something else?


----------



## qckfox (Jun 15, 2013)

Macboatmaster said:


> Do not run CCleaner on Windows 10
> At least not in default mode - you will very likely have problems
> AND ON NO account run CCleaner registry cleaning aspect
> 
> ...


disc clean up and system files clean up free up 12MB of space at the most

I'm needing 8GB of space to update Windows


----------



## LIS333 (Dec 2, 2016)

I agree that CCleaner is not the solution. Flavallee identified the problem correctly. This machine is not intended to keep a local copy. All documents need to be offloaded. OneDrive features seem to vary with Windows versions. You should be able to go to file explorer, right click and choose settings. Then, choose to make all files available online only. This way, you will see a representation of your files on your computer, but would have to download it to work on it. When finished, it would be uploaded again without saving locally. This is how it’s intended to work. If you needed a local copy as well (which for this device defeats the purpose) you would unlink the OneDrive folder, move it to an external drive, relink by re-signing into your account and then browsing to the moved folder to show where the files should now be synched locally. This defeats the purpose of not having to carry external drives or risk losing your files if you’re device is lost or broken. I don’t recommend it to you. By offloading all your documents and pictures including those many people save on their desktops, you’ll recover more than enough space to run Windows Update. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LIS333 (Dec 2, 2016)

One more observation. This device is a Windows alternative to the Chromebook. I won’t discuss preferences. I only point out that it does come with an as slot so you can save a local copy of some locally needed documents. It’s not intended to hold a lot, but it’s another available option. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LIS333 (Dec 2, 2016)

SD slot. Sorry. Autocorrect. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

> This machine is not intended to keep a local copy


I pointed that out - post 6 refers


> A device never meant for storing anything by way of personal data - more or less
> As Acer says
> The Aspire One Cloudbook is an online-oriented Windows laptop that gets you into the cloud faster. A big bang in a small box, it's a highly portable device that keeps you productive with a super-fast wireless connection and a host of other features.With the Cloudbook, you get built-in solid-state storage, expandable using the SD card slot. Then, there's 1 TB more in the cloud with Microsoft's OneDrive2. Plus, with our Build Your Own Cloud technology you can set up additional private cloud storage
> Click to expand...
> ...


I am very surprised that diskcleanup with ALL boxes checked and clean up system files with all boxes checked
clears only 12MB of space
Are you sure you are looking at the total see screenshot


----------



## qckfox (Jun 15, 2013)

Macboatmaster said:


> I pointed that out - post 6 refers
> 
> I am very surprised that diskcleanup with ALL boxes checked and clean up system files with all boxes checked
> clears only 12MB of space
> ...


yes I always scroll down and make sure everything is ticked its never anywhere near 8GB


----------



## qckfox (Jun 15, 2013)

LIS333 said:


> I agree that CCleaner is not the solution. Flavallee identified the problem correctly. This machine is not intended to keep a local copy. All documents need to be offloaded. OneDrive features seem to vary with Windows versions. You should be able to go to file explorer, right click and choose settings. Then, choose to make all files available online only. This way, you will see a representation of your files on your computer, but would have to download it to work on it. When finished, it would be uploaded again without saving locally. This is how it's intended to work. If you needed a local copy as well (which for this device defeats the purpose) you would unlink the OneDrive folder, move it to an external drive, relink by re-signing into your account and then browsing to the moved folder to show where the files should now be synched locally. This defeats the purpose of not having to carry external drives or risk losing your files if you're device is lost or broken. I don't recommend it to you. By offloading all your documents and pictures including those many people save on their desktops, you'll recover more than enough space to run Windows Update.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I have put 5GB of stuff onto a memory stick but the pc isn't recognising it - there is still 20GB of free space on it but it seems I'm not able to get stuff onto the memory stick in order to update windows

I couldn't follow your instructions about making all files available online only I can't see that in Settings


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

Good luck with it
I have no suggestions other than those already mentioned


----------



## qckfox (Jun 15, 2013)

Macboatmaster said:


> Good luck with it
> I have no suggestions other than those already mentioned


thanks anyway


----------

